# open segmented turnings



## tommyd (Jul 21, 2008)

here are a couple of open segmented turnings I have done, the first one is made of bambo and walnut consit of 354 pieces the second one is also bambo and walnut closed bottom and open top.


----------



## stoneman (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice.Well done.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jul 21, 2008)

stoneman said:


> Very nice.Well done.




Ditto!!!!!!!

I wish I could do that...


----------



## reddwil (Jul 22, 2008)

Great looking pieces. well done


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 22, 2008)

Holly Molly, those is nice.  Just looks like too much work!


----------



## hehndc (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice work.  I have done some segmented bowls.  I still struggle with the settings on the sled to get the angles right.  I lot of trial and error getting the set up right.

Steve


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Nice Job*

Tommy

I have done some segmented but never open segmented!  Those are extremly nice!

Robert


----------



## bitshird (Jul 22, 2008)

those look way too complicated fot my feeble little mind, very nice work, the math looks like it was quite a challange


----------



## holmqer (Jul 23, 2008)

I am always amazed when I see these sort of turnings. I have yet to try a segmented bowl let alone an open segmented hollow form. Very well done! The first one looks like a tremendous amount of work, but something about the slightly simpler second lidded one really appeals to me.


----------



## el_d (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow....... hope to someday be able to make stuff like that...


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice segmented turnings, I'd like to get into that eventually


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 23, 2008)

very nicly done. The second one is my favorite, though not by much.


----------



## badger (Jul 24, 2008)

Great Googly Moogly!

Those are amazing!


----------



## Fred (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is a link to one of many segmented design programs. This one requires purchasing, but it does all the calculations you would ever need.

http://www.turnedwood.com/software.html

Just do a Google search for segmented bowl design and you will be given several ideas. Here is a link to the design for an angle cutting sled. It appears to allow the cutting of many different angles and makes cutting them accurate (a must have) and fairly easy to do. http://www.segmentedturning.com/plans.htm. Be sure to look at their home page for an index of many other excellent write-ups. http://www.segmentedturning.com/index.


Hope this helps some of you out if you decide to work on one of these rather intricate projects.


----------



## hehndc (Jul 30, 2008)

Fred:

Thanks for the link to the sled...another project for me.  The segmented stuff is a good way to get rid of scrap wood with style ), as are pens.

Steve


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice.  I've done a couple, but your's are much nicer.


----------



## tommyd (Jul 30, 2008)

here is another site where I got all my info from his book is really good shows how to make all the jigs you need and all the angles. http://www.smithart.us/
and thanks for all the complements.


----------



## bad (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are amazing. I've only had my lathe for about a month now. I'm still learning the intracies of segmented pen making. OK, I've only made about 10 pens, 2 of which I tried putting in small bands of different wood. Boy, do I ever have a lot to learn. But once I get that mastered I eventually want to try segmented bowls and vases. Of course I probably need to learn how to make regular bowls and vases first. All of that should keep me off the streets and out of mischief for a while.

Bruce
Calgary, Alberta


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bravo,
I really like the candle pot thing. I'm going to be getting some bamboo that's almost an inch thick at the walls. I hope I can do it some justice, as you did. Ever since Gilligan's island, I've wanted to make a set of cups from bamboo. Now I can go one step farther and turn it.

I'll even (for the first time ever) reveal my supplier, since I'm not planning to sell blanks from the material.  It's NCWoods.  He's on ebay, but he also has a web site.
Rob


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 3, 2008)

jjenk02 said:


> Ditto!!!!!!!
> 
> I wish I could do that...




Me Too!... great concept.. love the work


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 3, 2008)

Pretty awesome stuff, especially the one with the lid.


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 4, 2008)

great work


----------



## Øistein (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, here is a few of my segmente works. both close and open.

No 1 is named *UFO bowl*. 116 pieces. The material is: Oak, Bog Oak, Birch, Jatoba and Mahogany.

No 2: *Miniature vase* 68 mm high, all pieces is 3.5 mm high, built of African Padauk and Norwegian Birch.

No 3: *420 mm vase* 280 mm wide, 1221 pieces, all pcs 10 mm high. The wood is Norwegian Birch, Black Walnut, Merbau and African Padauk. Building time: 250 hours.

You can see more at www.flisespikkeriet.biz (The Woodpecker´s Workshop).
____________
Øistein
www.norpen,biz


----------



## tommyd (Aug 4, 2008)

nice work! very time consuming but the end results are worth all the time.


----------

